
Is the gender pay gap even real? We looked into it - transparentlabs
https://medium.com/team-transparentcareer/what-actually-drivers-the-gender-pay-gap-7be2c6476738
======
Boothroid
I'm a man. I don't work in finance and don't get paid megabucks. I've had to
work hard for what I have. I don't think I've been given any special treatment
for being a man - in fact in my sector employers are so desperate to increase
the number of women that possession of a vagina appears to drastically improve
chances for advancement. I'm sick of being told, in effect, that the contents
of my trousers mean that my accomplishments in life are problematic, whereas
if those trouser contents were different those same accomplishments would be
cause for celebration.

Where are all the feminists arguing for gender equality in the hazardous or
unpleasant professions? Strange that increasing the number of female deep sea
fisherman or refuse collectors never seems to part of their agenda.. almost
like it's not equality they are after, but special treatment for women.

------
sattoshi
Why is this news?

~~~
transparentlabs
How is this any worse/different than many popular articles on HN?

